# Good quality display panel for Lenovo Z50-70



## cacarod2007 (Jul 12, 2015)

I purchased a lenovo z50-70, it has a Full HD TN GL slim display. The quality of display is so awful that I hate to even look at it. There is distinct color banding and extremely bad color reproduction, and even after exact perpendicular angle, the dark colors appear washed out at the corners. I want to replace the terrible TN panel with a good quality panel, preferably IPS. The laptop only has Intel HD Graphics 4400, will it be able to drive a full HD IPS display without any issues?

Can someone point me to where I can find a compatible full HD IPS display in Mumbai? I see it here: *www.laptopscreen.com/English/model/IBM-Lenovo/IDEAPAD Z50-70 SERIES/


----------



## RCuber (Jul 12, 2015)

try caliberating the screen. TN panels are know for their $hitty color reproduction.


----------



## cacarod2007 (Jul 12, 2015)

RCuber said:


> try caliberating the screen. TN panels are know for their $hitty color reproduction.



I have already tried calibrations. I know TN panels are bad, but the one in this laptop is probably the worst TN panel theoretically possible. The TN panel in my old Dell studio 1558 is actually quite amazing. I should have stayed with dell, Lenovo is using India as a dumping ground for laptops slapped with cheap displays. Consider the Y50 gaming model, the one sold in India has an abomination of a TN panel, whereas the ones in US have IPS panels.


----------



## Blue Leaf (Jul 14, 2015)

cacarod2007 said:


> I have already tried calibrations. I know TN panels are bad, but the one in this laptop is probably the worst TN panel theoretically possible. The TN panel in my old Dell studio 1558 is actually quite amazing. I should have stayed with dell, Lenovo is using India as a dumping ground for laptops slapped with cheap displays. Consider the Y50 gaming model, the one sold in India has an abomination of a TN panel, whereas the ones in US have IPS panels.




Tn panel are indeed ****. Currently in India most of the laptops come with TN panel. The condition with Dell is no different,the vostro and  inspiron series has a shitty TN panel too. The dell inspiron 5000 and 7000 series seems to be quite good compared to the others out there but they are expensive too.


----------



## Mr.wave (Jul 15, 2015)

noob question...apologies for off topic.how do you find which screen is used in laptop.? i am in market for new laptop, so want to make sure i buy the right one.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 15, 2015)

Mr.wave said:


> noob question...apologies for off topic.how do you find which screen is used in laptop.? i am in market for new laptop, so want to make sure i buy the right one.


Check the specifications on the company's website.


----------



## Mr.wave (Jul 16, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Check the specifications on the company's website.



ohk..thanks.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 16, 2015)

Z50-70 is a neat deal considering the price for which it is available. If you feel like upgrading then you can import an IPS panel to India.

FullHD, 1920*1080 with 30 pin led connector is what you should be looking for.

Screen for IBM Lenovo IDEAPAD Z50-70 SERIES. Replacement Laptop LCD Screens


----------



## cacarod2007 (Jul 18, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Z50-70 is a neat deal considering the price for which it is available. If you feel like upgrading then you can import an IPS panel to India.
> 
> FullHD, 1920*1080 with 30 pin led connector is what you should be looking for.
> 
> Screen for IBM Lenovo IDEAPAD Z50-70 SERIES. Replacement Laptop LCD Screens



I didn't realize they do ship to India directly. It will cost me around 9k, still not a bad deal since I purchased the laptop only for 35.5k with 3 years warranty. But will it work perfectly upgrading the display from TN to IPS technology?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 18, 2015)

It will work just fine, current low quality TN to good quality IPS will be a huge difference. Make sure that the connector is the same. 30 pin for z50-70 is what is needed.
All should be good then.
BTW, how come 35.5k? The cheapest z50-70 with integr. GPU and lenovo warranty offer is 40k.


----------



## cacarod2007 (Jul 20, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> It will work just fine, current low quality TN to good quality IPS will be a huge difference. Make sure that the connector is the same. 30 pin for z50-70 is what is needed.
> All should be good then.
> BTW, how come 35.5k? The cheapest z50-70 with integr. GPU and lenovo warranty offer is 40k.


I purchased it a couple of months back, it was 38k on flipkart with 10% cashback on citibank cards (the cashback limit was 2500).


----------

